# A Poll In Texas



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Texas Poll:

The latest telephone poll directed by Rick Perry, the Texas Governor, 
asked whether people who live in Texas think illegal immigration is a 
serious problem:

29% responded, "Yes, it is a serious problem."
71% responded, "No es una problema seriosa."


----------



## klacc (Oct 24, 2011)

haha. that is great.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

thats so awesome!!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Way funny!


----------

